#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why people don't like to post their photos without editing?

## சந்தோஷ்

From what I've noticed, women are more likely to edit their photos than men before they post it on their social media. The reason is that people do not want their original photos published! what do yo think about it?

before-after.jpg

----------


## Bhavya

Simple because they want look better in others eyes

----------


## tripidea

This is 21 century so all the people like to *fake* themselves and they* over think*, so they don't like reality that's the reason they edit their own images.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Simple because they want look better in others eyes



So, If your saying those are living to the fake life?

----------


## Bhavya

> So, If your saying those are living to the fake life?


Yeah In this internet era most of the people faking the reality of their lives because they are afraid of the judgement of others.

----------


## Bhavya

> This is 21 century so all the people like to *fake* themselves and they* over think*, so they don't like reality that's the reason they edit their own images.


Very true, Nowadays people like to showcase a fake life to others because they want to be best in others eyes.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Yeah In this internet era most of the people faking the reality of their lives because they are afraid of the judgement of others.


In my opinion, Women are more addicted to such things than men, what is your opinion?

----------


## Bhavya

> In my opinion, Women are more addicted to such things than men, what is your opinion?


I am not agree with your point, I have seen men are more interested in photography and editing than women.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> I am not agree with your point, I have seen men are more interested in photography and editing than women.


Yes, men are interested in editing photos but they want to edit nature photos not their photos. But what women want most is to edit their selfie photos. You are no exception *Bhavya*.  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, men are interested in editing photos but they want to edit nature photos not their photos. But what women want most is to edit their selfie photos. You are no exception *Bhavya*.


I have seen boys who edit their own photos, By the way, How are you sure that I edit my pictures?

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> I have seen boys who edit their own photos, By the way, How are you sure that I edit my pictures?


You see, I have seen women who edit their photos. But we've both seen very few men who edit their photos. There are more unknowns persons in this world than we know. I say that you are one of them. I can also ask you, how do you know that men you know are editing their photo. But I think it's difficult to answer  :Group hug:

----------


## Bhavya

> You see, I have seen women who edit their photos. But we've both seen very few men who edit their photos. There are more unknowns persons in this world than we know. I say that you are one of them. I can also ask you, how do you know that men you know are editing their photo. But I think it's difficult to answer


I can answer your question, I have seen men posted their edited picture on social media. Like my brothers,friends and colleagues all of them do that.

----------


## shahana

> Simple because they want look better in others eyes


Yes Bhavya you are right, because nowadays no one is seeing the person's character. They see their beauty. That is why they want to be beautiful in the eyes of others.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> I can answer your question, I have seen men posted their edited picture on social media. Like my brothers,friends and colleagues all of them do that.


What you are saying is that within your circle of friends and relatives who you know, just open your eyes and see who mostly editing and publishing their photo, The answer will be obviously Women.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes Bhavya you are right, because nowadays no one is seeing the person's character. They see their beauty. That is why they want to be beautiful in the eyes of others.


Yeah most of the youngsters focus on the outer beauty,which is not permanent.We do edits to enhance our beauty and make it more presentable.

----------


## Bhavya

> What you are saying is that within your circle of friends and relatives who you know, just open your eyes and see who mostly editing and publishing their photo, The answer will be obviously Women.


I would say both men and women equally doing it. You are agreeing it or not this is the truth  :Wink:

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> I would say both men and women equally doing it. You are agreeing it or not this is the truth


No, I can't accept that men and women are equally editing their photos, because as the number of men and women is not equal in this world. Those who think that they should look good in the presence of others are women not men. This is why women want to edit and publish their Photos.  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> No, I can't accept that men and women are equally editing their photos, because as the number of men and women is not equal in this world. Those who think that they should look good in the presence of others are women not men. This is why women want to edit and publish their Photos.


Any way Whatever I say you are not going to accept it. So let's leave this debate.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Any way Whatever I say you are not going to accept it. So let's leave this debate.


I need your conclusion Bhavya! :Confused:

----------


## Bhavya

> I need your conclusion Bhavya!


I already told my conclusion both men and women edit their photos to look better and nothing wrong in it.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> I already told my conclusion both men and women edit their photos to look better and nothing wrong in it.



This is not a conclusion Bhavya. Resolution is always one-sided. I think it would be nice to have a resolution on one side for this discussion.  :Smile: 

Tell us what you think. Who edits and publishes their photo. Are men or women?  :reporter:

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Yes Bhavya you are right, because nowadays no one is seeing the person's character. They see their beauty. That is why they want to be beautiful in the eyes of others.


Really? When you see the beauty Have not Happen marriage for a lot of men and women in this world. What is your opinion *shahana*.

----------


## tripidea

> Very true, Nowadays people like to showcase a fake life to others because they want to be best in others eyes.


Yes you are right! if we live in this world by ourselves, then why we want to be best in others eyes for any reasons?

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes you are right! if we live in this world by ourselves, then why we want to be best in others eyes for any reasons?


You asked a valid question, Some people want to be best in others eyes because they fear of judgement and comparison.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> You asked a valid question, Some people want to be best in others eyes because they fear of judgement and comparison.


Yes *Bhavya* your right, those people are sometime fear of judgement and comparison, That's why they are publishing their edited photos, if they want to survive in this world, definitely they want overcome of this judgement and comparison. what you think?

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes *Bhavya* your right, those people are sometime fear of judgement and comparison, That's why they are publishing their edited photos, if they want to survive in this world, definitely they want overcome of this judgement and comparison. what you think?


Yes Marvin, Anyway people going to judge and compare us so we shouldn't mind them. Ignorance is the best way to handle.We should live the way we are then only we can lead a happy life.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> Yes Marvin, Anyway people going to judge and compare us so we shouldn't mind them. Ignorance is the best way to handle.We should live the way we are then only we can lead a happy life.


We can live a happy life just the way we are. But when some disturbance comes into our happy lives, We need to show a fake face to deal with the obstacles.

----------


## Bhavya

> We can live a happy life just the way we are. But when some disturbance comes into our happy lives, We need to show a fake face to deal with the obstacles.


In my opinion fakeness is not the way to deal with the problems. We should tackle the problems with our own true self.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> In my opinion fakeness is not the way to deal with the problems. We should tackle the problems with our own true self.


சில சமயங்களில் உண்மை பேசுவது நமக்கு சில பிரச்சினைகளை கொண்டு வரும் என்பது எனது கருத்து. உதாரணமாக உங்களுக்கு மிகவும் நெருங்கிய ஒருவர் உங்களிடம் தஞ்சம் கேட்க்கின்றார் தன்னை சிலர் கொல்ல வருவதாகவும்அவரை பற்றி கேட்டால் தெரியாது என்று கூற சொல்கின்றார் என்றால், அந்த சமயம் அவரை காப்பாற்ற நீங்கள் உண்மையை சொல்வீர்களா அல்லது பொய் சொல்வீர்களா?

----------


## Bhavya

> சில சமயங்களில் உண்மை பேசுவது நமக்கு சில பிரச்சினைகளை கொண்டு வரும் என்பது எனது கருத்து. உதாரணமாக உங்களுக்கு மிகவும் நெருங்கிய ஒருவர் உங்களிடம் தஞ்சம் கேட்க்கின்றார் தன்னை சிலர் கொல்ல வருவதாகவும்அவரை பற்றி கேட்டால் தெரியாது என்று கூற சொல்கின்றார் என்றால், அந்த சமயம் அவரை காப்பாற்ற நீங்கள் உண்மையை சொல்வீர்களா அல்லது பொய் சொல்வீர்களா?


ஒருவரை காப்பாற்ற பொய் சொல்வது வேறு, பொய்யாக நடிப்பது வேறு. ஒரு நன்மைக்காக பொய் சொல்வது தவறல்ல. ஆனால் தன் சுய இயல்பை மறைத்து போலியாக நடிப்பது தவறு.

----------


## tripidea

> ஒருவரை காப்பாற்ற பொய் சொல்வது வேறு, பொய்யாக நடிப்பது வேறு.ஒரு நன்மைக்காக பொய் சொல்வது தவறல்ல. ஆனால் தன் சுய இயல்பை மறைத்து போலியாக நடிப்பது தவறு.


நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான் ஆனால் பொய்யாக வாழ்வது தவறு என்பதை ஏற்றுக்கொள்ளும் மனப்பக்குவம் இப்பொழுது யாரிடமும் இல்லை, இன்றைய உலகம் பொய்யை மட்டுமே எதிர் பார்க்கிறது. எனவே நாமும் பொய்யாகவே வாழ வேண்டி உள்ளது.

----------


## Bhavya

> நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான் ஆனால் பொய்யாக வாழ்வது தவறு என்பதை ஏற்றுக்கொள்ளும் மனப்பக்குவம் இப்பொழுது யாரிடமும் இல்லை, இன்றைய உலகம் பொய்யை மட்டுமே எதிர் பார்க்கிறது. எனவே நாமும் பொய்யாகவே வாழ வேண்டி உள்ளது.


உலகம் போலியை விரும்புகிறது என்பதற்காக நம்மை நாமே ஏமாற்றிக் கொண்டு போலியாக வாழ்வது சரியா?

----------


## shahana

> நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான் ஆனால் பொய்யாக வாழ்வது தவறு என்பதை ஏற்றுக்கொள்ளும் மனப்பக்குவம் இப்பொழுது யாரிடமும் இல்லை, இன்றைய உலகம் பொய்யை மட்டுமே எதிர் பார்க்கிறது. எனவே நாமும் பொய்யாகவே வாழ வேண்டி உள்ளது.



நீங்கள் சொல்லுவது எந்த வகையில் நிஜாயம்? உங்களையே நீங்கள் எதற்காக ஏமாற்றி கொள்கின்கிறீர்கள். நீங்கள் ஏன் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்ற விரும்புகின்றீர்கள். நீங்கள் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்றுவதால் உங்களுக்கும் மற்றவர்களுக்கும் உள்ள வித்தியாசம் என்ன ?

----------


## tripidea

> நீங்கள் சொல்லுவது எந்த வகையில் நிஜாயம்? உங்களையே நீங்கள் எதற்காக ஏமாற்றி கொள்கின்கிறீர்கள். நீங்கள் ஏன் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்ற விரும்புகின்றீர்கள். நீங்கள் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்றுவதால் உங்களுக்கும் மற்றவர்களுக்கும் உள்ள வித்தியாசம் என்ன ?


நாம் வாழ்வது ஒரு உலகம் இங்கு மனிதன் வாழ்வதை போல வாழ்ந்தாலே நம்மால் வாழ முடியும் இல்லாவிடில் உலகம் நம்மை அழித்து விடும், நாம் யாரையும் ஏமாற்றவில்லை நம்மை ஏமாற்ற வைக்கின்றனர்.


நாம் உண்மையாக இருந்தால் நம்மை நம்ப மாட்டார்கள் அதுவே பொய்யாக இருந்தால் உறுதியாக நம்புவார்கள்.


நாம் யாரிடமும் இருந்து வித்தியாசமாக இருக்க வேண்டிய அவசியம் என்ன வந்தது, நம் வாழ்க்கை மிக சிறியது அதனை சாதாரணமாக வாழுவோம் அதற்காக உலகத்தோடு ஒன்றிணைந்து வாழ்வோம்.

----------


## tripidea

> உலகம் போலியை விரும்புகிறது என்பதற்காக நம்மை நாமே ஏமாற்றிக் கொண்டு போலியாக வாழ்வது சரியா?


நாம் நம்மை ஏமாற்றவில்லை, நம்மால் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோசமாக வாழ்கின்றனர் என்பதை உறுதிப்படுத்துகின்றோம். உண்மையான வாழ்கை மற்றவர்களை எரிச்சல் படுத்தும் ஆகவே நம்மால் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோசமாக வாழ்வதை தெரிந்துகொண்டு நாமும் அவர்களுடன் சந்தோசமாக போலியான வாழ்வை வாழ்வோம் ஒரே சமூகத்தில், நமது வாழ்வில் நாம் தனியாக உண்மையான வாழ்வை வாழுவோம்.

----------


## shahana

> நாம் வாழ்வது ஒரு உலகம் இங்கு மனிதன் வாழ்வதை போல வாழ்ந்தாலே நம்மால் வாழ முடியும் இல்லாவிடில் உலகம் நம்மை அழித்து விடும், நாம் யாரையும் ஏமாற்றவில்லை நம்மை ஏமாற்ற வைக்கின்றனர்.
> 
> நாம் உண்மையாக இருந்தால் நம்மை நம்ப மாட்டார்கள் அதுவே பொய்யாக இருந்தால் உறுதியாக நம்புவார்கள்.
> 
> 
> நாம் யாரிடமும் இருந்து வித்தியாசமாக இருக்க வேண்டிய அவசியம் என்ன வந்தது, நம் வாழ்க்கை மிக சிறியது அதனை சாதாரணமாக வாழுவோம் அதற்காக உலகத்தோடு ஒன்றிணைந்து வாழ்வோம்.



ஏன் நீங்கள் உலகத்தை குறை சொல்லுகிறீர்கள் உங்களை போல் பொய்யான மனிதர்கள் வாழ்வதால் தான் உலகமும் பொய்யாக தெரிகிறது. இந்த உலகத்தில் உண்மையானவர்களும் இருக்கின்றார்கள் நீங்கள் அதை புரிந்து கொள்ளாமல் பொய்யானவர்களிடம் மட்டும் பழகுவதால் மட்டும் தான் உங்களால் உண்மை எது பொய் எது என்று புரிந்துகொள்ளும் மன நிலை இல்லை நீங்களும் அவர்களுடன் சேர்ந்து பொய்யான வாழ்க்கையை வாழ்ந்து கொண்டிருக்கிறீர்கள். கொஞ்சம் பொய்யானவர்களை விட்டு விலகி வெளியில் வந்து பாருங்கள் உண்மையானவர்களை நீங்கள் அறிய கூடியதாக இருக்கும். உங்களை யாரும் ஏமாற்றவில்லை என்றால் நீங்கள் ஏன் அவர்களை ஏமாற்ற நினைக்கிறீர்கள் உண்மையாக பழகி பாருங்கள் அவர்களின் உறவிலும் உண்மை இருக்கின்றது என்பதை உணர்வீர்கள் .

----------


## Bhavya

> நாம் நம்மை ஏமாற்றவில்லை, நம்மால் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோசமாக வாழ்கின்றனர் என்பதை உறுதிப்படுத்துகின்றோம். உண்மையான வாழ்கை மற்றவர்களை எரிச்சல் படுத்தும் ஆகவே நம்மால் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோசமாக வாழ்வதை தெரிந்துகொண்டு நாமும் அவர்களுடன் சந்தோசமாக போலியான வாழ்வை வாழ்வோம் ஒரே சமூகத்தில், நமது வாழ்வில் நாம் தனியாக உண்மையான வாழ்வை வாழுவோம்.


அடுத்தவரை சந்தோசபடுத்துவதற்காக போலியாக வாழ்வது சரி என்கிறீர்களா?

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> ஒருவரை காப்பாற்ற பொய் சொல்வது வேறு, பொய்யாக நடிப்பது வேறு. ஒரு நன்மைக்காக பொய் சொல்வது தவறல்ல. ஆனால் தன் சுய இயல்பை மறைத்து போலியாக நடிப்பது தவறு.


பொய்யாக நடிப்பதும் சுய இயல்பை மறைத்து வாழ்வதும் தான் இந்த உலகத்தில் உங்களை நிம்மதியாக வாழ வைக்கும். உண்மையை கூறும் போது இந்த உலகம் கேட்பது இல்லை Bhavya!

----------


## Bhavya

> பொய்யாக நடிப்பதும் சுய இயல்பை மறைத்து வாழ்வதும் தான் இந்த உலகத்தில் உங்களை நிம்மதியாக வாழ வைக்கும். உண்மையை கூறும் போது இந்த உலகம் கேட்பது இல்லை Bhavya!


மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக வாழ்வது தான் நிம்மதியான வாழ்க்கை.

----------


## சந்தோஷ்

> மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக வாழ்வது தான் நிம்மதியான வாழ்க்கை.


"மனிதனுடைய மனசு ஒரு குரங்கு போன்றது"

மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக வாழ்வது நல்லது தான், ஆனால் ஒரு பிரச்சினை வரும்பொழுது மனசாட்சி வந்து உண்மையை சொல்வது இல்லை மனிதர்கள் தான் வருவார்கள்.  :running:

----------


## Bhavya

> "மனிதனுடைய மனசு ஒரு குரங்கு போன்றது"
> 
> மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக வாழ்வது நல்லது தான், ஆனால் ஒரு பிரச்சினை வரும்பொழுது மனசாட்சி வந்து உண்மையை சொல்வது இல்லை மனிதர்கள் தான் வருவார்கள்.


மனம் ஒரு குரங்கு என்பதன் காரணம் அதன் விருப்பங்களும் ஆசைகளும் காலத்திற்கேற்ப மாறும் என்பதால் அன்றி அதன் உண்மையும் நேர்மையும் மாறும் என்பதால் அல்ல.


மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக நடந்தால் மனிதன் பிரச்சினை வரும் சமயத்திலும் உண்மையைச் சொல்வான், உண்மையாக நடப்பான்

----------


## tripidea

> ஏன் நீங்கள் உலகத்தை குறை சொல்லுகிறீர்கள் உங்களை போல் பொய்யான மனிதர்கள் வாழ்வதால் தான் உலகமும் பொய்யாக தெரிகிறது. இந்த உலகத்தில் உண்மையானவர்களும் இருக்கின்றார்கள் நீங்கள் அதை புரிந்து கொள்ளாமல் பொய்யானவர்களிடம் மட்டும் பழகுவதால் மட்டும் தான் உங்களால் உண்மை எது பொய் எது என்று புரிந்துகொள்ளும் மன நிலை இல்லை நீங்களும் அவர்களுடன் சேர்ந்து பொய்யான வாழ்க்கையை வாழ்ந்து கொண்டிருக்கிறீர்கள். கொஞ்சம் பொய்யானவர்களை விட்டு விலகி வெளியில் வந்து பாருங்கள் உண்மையானவர்களை நீங்கள் அறிய கூடியதாக இருக்கும். உங்களை யாரும் ஏமாற்றவில்லை என்றால் நீங்கள் ஏன் அவர்களை ஏமாற்ற நினைக்கிறீர்கள் உண்மையாக பழகி பாருங்கள் அவர்களின் உறவிலும் உண்மை இருக்கின்றது என்பதை உணர்வீர்கள் .


நாம் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்றவில்லை, அவர்கள்தான் ஏமாறுகின்றனர். 
கடலிலே மழைத்துளி விழுந்தாலும் அதுவும் உப்பாகத்தான் மாறும், மழைத்துளி விழுந்த கடல்தானே என்று அந்த நீரை பருக முடியாது அதே போலத்தான் இந்த உலகில் நல்லவர்கள் இருந்தாலும் அவர்களும் கெட்டவர்களாக மாற வேண்டிய கட்டாயம் ஏற்பட்டுள்ளது.


நாம் எவ்வளவு நல்லவர்களாக இருக்கின்றோம் என்பது முக்கியம் அல்ல நாம் யாருடன் வாழ்கின்றோம் சேர்க்கின்றோம் என்பதே முக்கியம்.


இந்த உலகில் அதிகமாக கெட்ட எண்ணங்களும் கெட்ட சிந்தனைகளுமே அதிகமாக உள்ளது எனவே நாம் நல்லவர்களுடன் பழகினாலும் அவர்களையும் கெட்டவர்களாக மாற்ற வேண்டிய நிலை வரும்.


உலகுடன் ஒன்றாக வாழ பழகிக்கொள்வோம்.

----------


## tripidea

> மனம் ஒரு குரங்கு என்பதன் காரணம் அதன் விருப்பங்களும் ஆசைகளும் காலத்திற்கேற்ப மாறும் என்பதால் அன்றி அதன் உண்மையும் நேர்மையும் மாறும் என்பதால் அல்ல.
> 
> மனசாட்சிக்கு உண்மையாக நடந்தால் மனிதன் பிரச்சினை வரும் சமயத்திலும் உண்மையைச் சொல்வான், உண்மையாக நடப்பான்.


மனம் குரங்கு போல மாறிக்கொண்டே இருக்கும் போது, மனச்சாட்சி எங்கே இருக்கும், இருந்தாலும் எப்படி நிலையாக இருக்கும்.?


மனிதன் குரங்கில் இருந்து வந்தான் எனவே அவனும் ஒரு போதும் மாற்றத்தை நிறுத்த மாட்டான், எனவே எந்த நல்லவனும் கெட்டவன் ஆகலாம், எந்த கெட்டவனும் நல்லவன் ஆகலாம். மாற்றம் உலகம் முழுதும் உள்ளது நாம் நிலையானதை தேடினால் கடைசியில் வெறும் கையுடன் நிற்க வேண்டிய நிலை வரும்.

----------


## shahana

> நாம் மற்றவர்களை ஏமாற்றவில்லை, அவர்கள்தான் ஏமாறுகின்றனர். 
> கடலிலே மழைத்துளி விழுந்தாலும் அதுவும் உப்பாகத்தான் மாறும், மழைத்துளி விழுந்த கடல்தானே என்று அந்த நீரை பருக முடியாது அதே போலத்தான் இந்த உலகில் நல்லவர்கள் இருந்தாலும் அவர்களும் கேட்டவர்களாக மாற வேண்டிய கடடயம் ஏற்பட்டுள்ளது.
> 
> நாம் எவ்வளவு நல்லவர்களாக இருக்கின்றோம் என்பது முக்கியம் அல்ல நாம் யாருடன் வாழ்கின்றோம் சேர்க்கின்றோம் என்பதே முக்கியம்.
> 
> 
> இந்த உலகில் அதிகமாக கெட்ட எண்ணங்களும் கெட்ட சிந்தனைகளுமே அதிகமாக உள்ளது எனவே நாம் நல்லவர்களுடன் பழகினாலும் அவர்களையும் கெட்டவர்களாக மாற்ற வேண்டிய நிலை வரும்.
> 
> 
> உலகுடன் ஒன்றாக வாழ பழகிக்கொள்வோம்.




நீங்கள் இந்த விடயத்தில் கூட கெட்டதை மட்டும் தான் சொல்லி இருக்கிறீர்கள். ஏன் உங்களால் கெட்டதை விட்டு வெளிய வர முடியவில்லை என்று எனக்கு தெரியவில்லை. நீங்கள் சொல்லி இருக்கிறீர்கள் கடலில் விழும் மழை துளி உப்பாக மாறுவதால் அதை பயன்படுத்த முடியாது என்று என் நீங்கள் இப்படி யோசிக்க தவறுகிறீர்கள், அந்த மழை துளி ஆற்றில் விழும் போது அது எல்லோராலும் பயன்படுத்த கூடியதாக மாறுகின்றது. எல்லாத்தையும் நீங்கள் கெட்டதாகவே பார்க்கின்ற மன நிலையை மாற்றி பாருங்கள் உங்களில் நிகழும் மாற்றங்களை நீங்களே உணருவீர்கள்.

----------


## tripidea

> நீங்கள் இந்த விடயத்தில் கூட கெட்டதை மட்டும் தான் சொல்லி இருக்கிறீர்கள். ஏன் உங்களால் கெட்டதை விட்டு வெளிய வர முடியவில்லை என்று எனக்கு தெரியவில்லை. நீங்கள் சொல்லி இருக்கிறீர்கள் கடலில் விழும் மழை துளி உப்பாக மாறுவதால் அதை பயன்படுத்த முடியாது என்று என் நீங்கள் இப்படி யோசிக்க தவறுகிறீர்கள், அந்த மழை துளி ஆற்றில் விழும் போது அது எல்லோராலும் பயன்படுத்த கூடியதாக மாறுகின்றது. எல்லாத்தையும் நீங்கள் கெட்டதாகவே பார்க்கின்ற மன நிலையை மாற்றி பாருங்கள் உங்களில் நிகழும் மாற்றங்களை நீங்களே உணருவீர்கள்.


ஆற்றில் விழுந்த மழைத்துளி நன்னீர் ஆகும் எல்லோருக்கும் பயன்படும், ஆனால் அந்த ஆறும் ஒருநாள் கடலுடன் கலக்கும். நல்ல எண்ணங்கள் எவ்வளவு சேர்ந்தாலும் நமது வாழ்வு இடையில் கெட்டதுடன் சேர்ந்து ஆகவேண்டிய காலம் இது.


ஒரு நல்லவன் ஒருவனுக்கு செய்கின்ற உதவி நன்மையானது, ஆனால் அந்த நன்மை பெற்ற ஒருவன் அந்த உதவி பெறுவதற்கு காரணம் ஒரு கெட்ட விஷயமாகவே இருக்கும்.

----------


## shahana

> ஆற்றில் விழுந்த மழைத்துளி நன்னீர் ஆகும் எல்லோருக்கும் பயன்படும், ஆனால் அந்த ஆறும் ஒருநாள் கடலுடன் கலக்கும். நல்ல எண்ணங்கள் எவ்வளவு சேர்ந்தாலும் நமது வாழ்வு இடையில் கெட்டதுடன் சேர்ந்து ஆகவேண்டிய காலம் இது.
> 
> 
> ஒரு நல்லவன் ஒருவனுக்கு செய்கின்ற உதவி நன்மையானது, ஆனால் அந்த நன்மை பெற்ற ஒருவன் அந்த உதவி பெறுவதற்கு காரணம் ஒரு கெட்ட விஷயமாகவே இருக்கும்.



அந்த ஆற்று நீர் கடலுடன் கலப்பத்துக்கு முன் அதை நேர் வழியில் பயன் படுத்தி நன்மை பெறுபவர்களும் உள்ளார்கள் என்பதை நீங்கள் அறிந்ததில்லையா? இறுதியில் நடப்பதை வைத்து முடிவு பண்ணாதீர்கள் இடையில் எங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் நடக்கும் நல்ல விடயங்களை பற்றியும் கொஞ்சம் யோசித்து பாருங்கள். சரி ஏன் நீங்கள் உங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் கடந்து வந்த படிகளை கொஞ்சம் நினைத்து பாருங்கள் இவற்றையெல்லாம் தாண்டி தான் வந்திருப்பீர்கள். ஏன் நீங்கள் நல்லவராக இல்லையா நீங்களும் கெட்ட விடயங்களுடன் சேர்ந்து கெட்டவராக மாறிவிட்டீர்களா?

----------


## tripidea

> அந்த ஆற்று நீர் கடலுடன் கலப்பத்துக்கு முன் அதை நேர் வழியில் பயன் படுத்தி நன்மை பெறுபவர்களும் உள்ளார்கள் என்பதை நீங்கள் அறிந்ததில்லையா? இறுதியில் நடப்பதை வைத்து முடிவு பண்ணாதீர்கள் இடையில் எங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் நடக்கும் நல்ல விடயங்களை பற்றியும் கொஞ்சம் யோசித்து பாருங்கள். சரி ஏன் நீங்கள் உங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் கடந்து வந்த படிகளை கொஞ்சம் நினைத்து பாருங்கள் இவற்றையெல்லாம் தாண்டி தான் வந்திருப்பீர்கள். ஏன் நீங்கள் நல்லவராக இல்லையா நீங்களும் கெட்ட விடயங்களுடன் சேர்ந்து கெட்டவராக மாறிவிட்டீர்களா?


யாருமே பிறக்கும் போது கெட்டவராக பிறப்பதில்லை, இந்த உலக வாழ்க்கை அவர்களை கெட்ட வழியில் செல்ல தூண்டுகின்றது, எவ்வளவு நன்மைகள் செய்தாலும் அதை மறந்து நாம் செய்யும் ஒரே ஒரு கெட்டதை மட்டுமே பார்க்கின்றனர்.


நன்மைகள் செய்தாலும் தவறு, நன்மை பெற்றாலும் தவறு என்ற மனநிலை வந்துவிட்டது. எனவே நன்மைகள் பல செய்வோம் கெட்டவர் என்ற பெயர் பெறுவோம்.

----------


## shahana

> யாருமே பிறக்கும் போது கெட்டவராக பிறப்பதில்லை, இந்த உலக வாழ்க்கை அவர்களை கெட்ட வழியில் செல்ல தூண்டுகின்றது, எவ்வளவு நன்மைகள் செய்தாலும் அதை மறந்து நாம் செய்யும் ஒரே ஒரு கெட்டதை மட்டுமே பார்க்கின்றனர்.
> 
> 
> நன்மைகள் செய்தாலும் தவறு, நன்மை பெற்றாலும் தவறு என்ற மனநிலை வந்துவிட்டது. எனவே நன்மைகள் பல செய்வோம் கெட்டவர் என்ற பெயர் பெறுவோம்.



உங்கள் கருத்தில் கொஞ்சம் கூட நிஜயாம் இருப்பதாக தெரியவில்லை. ஏன் என்றால் உதவி செய்யும் போது நீங்கள் உங்கள் சுய சிந்தனையில் யோசிப்பதில்லையா நான் ஒருத்தருக்கு உதவி செய்ய போகின்றேன் அது சரியா? நான் செய்ய போகும் உதவியால் வேற யாரும் பாதிக்க படுவார்களா? நான் உதவி செய்யும் நபர் நல்லதுக்காகவா அந்த உதவியை கேக்கிறார் என்று நீங்கள் சிறிதும் சிந்திக்காமலா உதவி செய்வீர்கள் ? நீங்கள் இதை கவனத்தில் கொண்டு நடந்தால் நீங்கள் செய்யும் உதவி பயனுள்ளதாகவும் மதிக்க கூடியதாகவும் இருக்கும் .

----------


## tripidea

> உங்கள் கருத்தில் கொஞ்சம் கூட நிஜயாம் இருப்பதாக தெரியவில்லை. ஏன் என்றால் உதவி செய்யும் போது நீங்கள் உங்கள் சுய சிந்தனையில் யோசிப்பதில்லையா நான் ஒருத்தருக்கு உதவி செய்ய போகின்றேன் அது சரியா? நான் செய்ய போகும் உதவியால் வேற யாரும் பாதிக்க படுவார்களா? நான் உதவி செய்யும் நபர் நல்லதுக்காகவா அந்த உதவியை கேக்கிறார் என்று நீங்கள் சிறிதும் சிந்திக்காமலா உதவி செய்வீர்கள் ? நீங்கள் இதை கவனத்தில் கொண்டு நடந்தால் நீங்கள் செய்யும் உதவி பயனுள்ளதாகவும் மதிக்க கூடியதாகவும் இருக்கும் .


செய்கின்ற உதவி எதையும் யோசிக்காமல் செய்ய வேண்டும், அவ்வாறு யோசித்து செய்தாலும் மற்றவர் பார்வையில் அது உள்நோக்கத்துடன் செய்வதாகவே தெரியும். எனவே உதவியை பாரபட்ஷம் பார்க்காமல் செய்து முடிந்தவரை மற்றவர்களை வாழ வைப்போம்.

----------


## shahana

> அடுத்தவரை சந்தோசபடுத்துவதற்காக போலியாக வாழ்வது சரி என்கிறீர்களா?



ஆம், உங்களுக்கு நீங்கள் விரும்பிய சந்தோசம் கிடைக்காவிடில் நீங்கள் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோஷத்திற்காக வாழுங்கள். ஏன் காமராஜர் மற்றவர்களுக்காக வாழவில்லையா?

----------


## shahana

> செய்கின்ற உதவி எதையும் யோசிக்காமல் செய்ய வேண்டும், அவ்வாறு யோசித்து செய்தாலும் மற்றவர் பார்வையில் அது உள்நோக்கத்துடன் செய்வதாகவே தெரியும். எனவே உதவியை பாரபட்ஷம் பார்க்காமல் செய்து முடிந்தவரை மற்றவர்களை வாழ வைப்போம்.



நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான் ஆனால் உதாரணமாக உங்களிடம் ஒரு தீவிரவாதி வந்து குண்டு ஒன்றை வைக்க சொல்லும் போது அதை பற்றி ஒன்றும் யோசிக்காமல் உதவி செய்வீர்கள் அப்பிடி தானே நீங்க சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் .

----------


## tripidea

> நீங்கள் சொல்வது சரிதான் ஆனால் உதாரணமாக உங்களிடம் ஒரு தீவிரவாதி வந்து குண்டு ஒன்றை வைக்க சொல்லும் போது அதை பற்றி ஒன்றும் யோசிக்காமல் உதவி செய்வீர்கள் அப்பிடி தானே நீங்க சொல்ல வருகிறீர்கள் .


செய்யும் உதவி எதையும் பாராமல் செய்ய வேண்டும் அப்படி எதையும் பார்த்து செய்தால் அது பிரதிஉபகாரம். நல்லது செய்வதென்றால் எல்லோருக்கும் நல்லது செய்வோம்.

----------


## Bhavya

> ஆம், உங்களுக்கு நீங்கள் விரும்பிய சந்தோசம் கிடைக்காவிடில் நீங்கள் மற்றவர்கள் சந்தோஷத்திற்காக வாழுங்கள். ஏன் காமராஜர் மற்றவர்களுக்காக வாழவில்லையா?


மற்றவர்களின் சந்தோசத்திற்காக வாழ்வது வேறு, மற்றவர்களை சந்தோசப் படுத்துவதற்காக போலியாக வாழ்வது வேறு. போலி தனம் எப்போதும் எதிர்மறையான விளைவையே கொடுக்கும்.

----------


## Vaishnavi

> மற்றவர்களின் சந்தோசத்திற்காக வாழ்வது வேறு, மற்றவர்களை சந்தோசப் படுத்துவதற்காக போலியாக வாழ்வது வேறு. போலி தனம் எப்போதும் எதிர்மறையான விளைவையே கொடுக்கும்.


உங்களுடைய கருத்தில் உண்மை இருக்கிறது. மற்றவர்களை சந்தோசம் படுத்துவதற்காக வாழ்வது உண்மையில் மதிக்க கூடிய விஷயம். ஆனால் தங்களுடைய சந்தோஷத்துக்காக மற்றவர்களை காய படுத்துவது தான் கூடாத விஷயம் அதை நாம் எப்பபோதும் செய்யாமல் இருந்தாலே போதுமானது.

----------


## Bhavya

> உங்களுடைய கருத்தில் உண்மை இருக்கிறது. மற்றவர்களை சந்தோசம் படுத்துவதற்காக வாழ்வது உண்மையில் மதிக்க கூடிய விஷயம். ஆனால் தங்களுடைய சந்தோஷத்துக்காக மற்றவர்களை காய படுத்துவது தான் கூடாத விஷயம் அதை நாம் எப்பபோதும் செய்யாமல் இருந்தாலே போதுமானது.


உண்மை,நாம் எமது சந்தோசத்தை அடுத்தவரை காயப்படுத்தாமல் பெற்றுக்கொள்ள வேண்டும்.

----------


## tripidea

> உண்மை, நாம் எமது சந்தோசத்தை அடுத்தவரை காயப்படுத்தாமல் பெற்றுக்கொள்ள வேண்டும்.


இன்றைய காலப்பகுதியில் அடுத்தவர்களை காயப்படுத்துவதுதான் சிலரின் சந்தோஷமாகவே இருக்கிறது, அப்படிப்பட்ட மனிதர்களை என்ன செய்வது? உங்கள் கருத்தை சொல்லுங்கள்.

----------

